# Apache fop1.1 -> Funktion last() wird nicht erkannt



## Hein_nieH (22. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

vorab ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet XSL-FO und mache meine ersten Gehversuche.
Zur Transformation von XML in PDF benutze ich Apache FOP1.1.

Die ersten einfachen Versuche funktioieren auch schon. :toll:
Mein Problem:
Um bestimmte Templates aufzurufen nutze ich z.B. nachstehende Aufrufe
_<xs:apply-templates select="Row[position()=1]"/> _ 
_<xs:apply-templates select="Row[not(position()=1)]"/> _

Das funktioniert auch.

Wenn ich jedoch das letzte Template aufrufen möchte
_<xs:apply-templates select="Row[position()=last()]"/>_
gibt es einen Abbruch ;(, d.h FOP erzeugt kein pdf-Dokument, was wohl auf einen Fehler zurückzuführen ist.


Die aufzurufenden Templates beginnen
_<xs:template match="Row">
...
</xs:template>_

Nun meine Frage:
Mache ich hier einen Fehler oder hat das FOP einen Fehler?:bahnhof:

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben.
Gruss Hein_nieH


----------

